# found this while walking the……...



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

found this while walking the dog today and how can one make this into a sling bow any ideas? thanks. Jeff


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus man, you just FOUND that? What are the odds that a slingshot enthusiast just happens upon a wayward slingshot whilst walking his dog? Good deal, man!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice find ... Without the fork arms it would just be easier to cut your losses and order one new I guess. It could be a right game bending the correct type of steel rod to the correct shape.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

yup it was sitting in the bush on the side of the track it was the Green that got my attention and the dogs she whent and had a look then barked at it LOL!!!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

hey why would i want to buy one of those i have seen them and i don't care for them much but for free it may make an interesting sling bow. mmmmmmm maybe i could screw a board on top and epoxy it as well then put some ears on it mmmmmm that might work. LOL!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JEFF BURG said:


> hey why would i want to buy one of those i have seen them and i don't care for them much but for free it may make an interesting sling bow. mmmmmmm maybe i could screw a board on top and epoxy it as well then put some ears on it mmmmmm that might work. LOL!!!


That's pretty much what I was going to say :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

So you just randomly found a slingshot while walking your dog? And why is there a slingshot randomly on the side of the track?


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

well i guess someone biffed it away and i would say my good luck and there bad luck don't ya recon LOL!!!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

oh just to clear things up that is how i found it as ya see it in the pic i always have my eyes glued to the ground thats what happens when ya a short ass :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got one of those gathering dust. I have thought of parting it out for a starship.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

that just might be the thing to do yeah good idea flip gun


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Be sure to show us. :thumbsup:


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

when i work out what to do with it i will


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

JEFF BURG said:


> oh just to clear things up that is how i found it as ya see it in the pic i always have my eyes glued to the ground thats what happens when ya a short *** :rofl: :rofl:


Same here - SHORT - I found £20 that way :neener:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Sunchierefram said:


> So you just randomly found a slingshot while walking your dog? And why is there a slingshot randomly on the side of the track?


Just randomly left there by some random person... walking a random place?


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That slingshot is obviously cursed and was left in the wilderness in a vain attempt to spare its former owner from his inevitable and gory demise.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

well maybe i will just Bin it LOL!!!!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

well i went and saw ash to day and between the two of us we came up with this. and i already have a name for it MY FAVOURITE MARTIAN being that it is Green and boy does it shoot or what i have put a set of 4 Bands on it two each side the length is 230mm long 20mm at the forks and 15mm at the pouch we still have a little work to do to it but here is a pic of it as it stands


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think you may have given a collections of dust catchers a new life! Nice save.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

well on behalf of myself and ash thanks.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice outcome man, I like it!


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

JEFF BURG said:


> well i went and saw ash to day and between the two of us we came up with this. and i already have a name for it MY FAVOURITE MARTIAN being that it is Green and boy does it shoot or what i have put a set of 4 Bands on it two each side the length is 230mm long 20mm at the forks and 15mm at the pouch we still have a little work to do to it but here is a pic of it as it stands


Okay, that is really cool. Thank a lot, now I need to go buy a Diablo so I can make one of these myself. Great way to modify that slingshot. Well done.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah Jeff. You should do a thread in the modified section. I know that it is giving me inspiration to finish my own.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A cool idea, never see this modification before, well done :thumbsup:


----------

